# Random photos of mine - Uganda, flowers, Thailand



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

I see we have a lot of photographers here now, so I'll share a few of mine.  My camera is 5 years old - Canon Rebel T2i.  

Uganda:


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

cool shots


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

Flowers in our garden:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

Thailand:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

mathjak107 said:


> cool shots



Thanks.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

that had to be one amazing trip .


----------



## ossian (Jul 16, 2016)

Great images. And very well photographed.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

mathjak107 said:


> that had to be one amazing trip .



Not one trip.  The Uganda pics are from when we went back to visit in 2013 - we had lived there 2007-09.  Thailand is where we live in the winter.  I have about a zillion pics of our garden here at home!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

ossian said:


> Great images. And very well photographed.



Thanks!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 16, 2016)

Beautiful shots Annie. There is something so rewarding when you capture an image just the way you wanted. Well done!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Beautiful shots Annie. There is something so rewarding when you capture an image just the way you wanted. Well done!



Thanks, Bob!  Yes there is.  

I remember taking the Thailand sunset shot.  We were eating dinner at the restaurant on the beach, and I was watching the sunset carefully.  Saw the boat come in, and I jumped up and took the shot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2016)

Love them!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks SB.


----------



## angelica (Jul 16, 2016)

^Very beautiful photos!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks, Angelica.

Some more:

Morocco:



France:



Bruges, Belgium



Helicopter ride over Newport, RI


----------



## ossian (Jul 17, 2016)

These are really lovely. You are one lucky woman to have traveled to these places.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2016)

ossian said:


> These are really lovely. You are one lucky woman to have traveled to these places.



Thanks. Yes, I realise I'm lucky and very grateful!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2016)

Some more:

Dingle Peninsula, Ireland



St Columba, St Margaret's Chapel, Edinburgh Castle


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 18, 2016)

i like that last  aerial view a lot


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks!  I do love shooting flowers close up, but also love architecture and land/seascapes.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2016)

Beautiful as always Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks, Shali!


----------

